# Sealing off Old Smoke Detector



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

An old smoke detector has been disconnected. Layered with heavy coats of paint...no other info on it (security system/fire alarm, etc) other than it looks dipped in paint. 

Need to pull it, but before I get into cutting that build off this relic and maybe cracking or breaking the housing in the process - what if it is an older 120v? Box the wires with a flush ceiling cap for access? If it's low volts (had the interconnected transmitter wire back then?)...tape them and stuff them up inside? 

Could get a pic but don't know if the outside alone would help much...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Plan on boxing it with a blank plate. Obviously check to see if it's hot before you do anything.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

hdavis said:


> Plan on boxing it with a blank plate. Obviously check to see if it's hot before you do anything.


Blank plate - you mean a metal plate or decorative plastic plate? Does it matter as long as there is access?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

artinall said:


> Blank plate - you mean a metal plate or decorative plastic plate? Does it matter as long as there is access?


Plastic isn't that decorative. Any round blank plate if there's a round box. 

If it's battery-operated, your choice is remove and patch, or just replace it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You only need to maintain access if there's a *splice* in the box.

If it's the end of the run, wire-nut and tape the wires up and bury 'em as you see fit.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You only need to maintain access if there's a *splice* in the box.
> 
> If it's the end of the run, wire-nut and tape the wires up and bury 'em as you see fit.


 Is it safer to maintain access, a coverplate over the box - and does it matter if a plastic or metal box is used?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

are you sure its a smoke detector? I have never seen a smoke detector painted, heat detectors yes. 
Residential single family?


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

rrk said:


> are you sure its a smoke detector? I have never seen a smoke detector painted, heat detectors yes.
> Residential single family?


 It is residential single family.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

artinall said:


> Is it safer to maintain access, a coverplate over the box


Probably not.



artinall said:


> I- and does it matter if a plastic or metal box is used?


Either is acceptable but not required.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay - that was a heat detector and wiring was part of the security system which is all disabled. So I'll crimp or wire nut.

But elsewhere I need (2) smoke and Carbon monoxide detectors that are interlinked. So if one alerts so does the other...the hard wiring in the boxes are live so I'm all go except for the fact that I can't find them in wireless hard-wired. Only strictly batteries, AA for power. Does anyone make these hardwired that are not "smoke only" but have the carbon monoxide feature?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have yet to locate one that does both with RF.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PC5S5U...t=&hvlocphy=9021574&hvtargid=pla-320901479735

is the closest thing I've been able to find. Hopefully they will invent something soon.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> I have yet to locate one that does both with RF.
> 
> ....
> 
> is the closest thing I've been able to find. Hopefully they will invent something soon.


Yes. Since I'm thinking the double A's can't last too long, running on them full time.


----------



## Hotneutral (May 17, 2017)

Junction boxes must remain accessible. If its a straight pass through you may be able to get away with it but if it contains a joint or even a dead end it needs to be accessible. Invisiplates are the way to go for ceilings. they can be painted and don't look obtrusive. I wasn't aware that rf connected smoke detectors were allowed. I've always hard wired them on a dedicated circuit but if that is an option it would be very useful. Any references on the usage of those in the US?


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

rselectric1 said:


> I have yet to locate one that does both with RF.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PC5S5U...t=&hvlocphy=9021574&hvtargid=pla-320901479735
> 
> is the closest thing I've been able to find. Hopefully they will invent something soon.


FWIW not RF, but NEST smoke detectors are both CO and smoke, but operate on WIFI. Both of mine failed, one almost causing me to call the fire department as we were out of town, when I got the text message. Fortunately the neighbor was reachable and walked down the driveway to tell me there was no fire burning.

NEST warranty was a breeze.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Hotneutral said:


> ........... but if it contains a ...... a dead end it needs to be accessible. ............


Take it out of the box, cap it off and bury it. Problem solved.


----------



## Josep Tito (Aug 18, 2017)

MarkJames said:


> Plastic isn't that decorative. Any round blank plate if there's a round box.
> 
> If it's battery-operated, your choice is remove and patch, or just replace it.


And more to know, plastic is heat resistant/insulating so that is also safe to use, both in DIY as well as for electricians.


----------

